# "Hello"! From the Great White North"..."East"!



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi there! New member here from New Brunswick Canada! Been a great winter here so far...Deer are lov'in it! And the best part? It's almost spring!!:thumbs_up


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* archerynutNB. Have fun here.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey thanks guys!!!!!! "Sorry" I haven't been back to my post for a bit!! Spent last night checking out all the "Guardian" threads. Sure is a "LOT" here to read!! I've been away from forums for a bit, so I'm a little rusty! Once again, thanks for the hospitality!


----------

